# Moebius 1953 Hudson Hornet Mock-up



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

This gallery consists of photos showing the Mock-up for Moebius Models new 1953 Hudson Hornet Club Coupe styrene kit in 1/25 scale.
These photos show a tooling mock-up not a test shot. Tooling should start on this kit within the next several days and we hope to have kits available before the end of 2010.

Thanks for looking,
Dave Metzner
New Product Manager
Moebius Models

http://dmetzner.smugmug.com/Cars/1953-Hudson-Hornet/13100152_qx6xw#949702284_PyqcD


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm not normally a car guy, but this one will find its way into my stash! Thanks for the peek, Dave! :thumbsup:


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Looks good!


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Too cool! Cant wait to get one. Very,very nice.


----------



## RallyJack (Jul 10, 2009)

Dave,

Will it have "Fabulous Hudson" decals for the stock car version?


----------



## Deane (Apr 18, 2003)

Can't wait! Finally, a Hornet!


----------



## wnovess99onebay (Aug 9, 2010)

That will make a cool model of an L stocker


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

1st release will be a 1953 Club Coupe - this will be a street car ....It won't be the only release.... Just the first... stay tuned for future release news probably at I-Hobby in Octobler...
Dave


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

This is the kind of kit that makes a non-car-kit guy like me want one!


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

A welcome addtion,Dave.


----------



## thunderbearr (Jul 16, 2005)

Fabulous!

(extra points if you get the reference)


----------



## thunderbearr (Jul 16, 2005)

Whoops. Should'a read more of the replies.


----------



## RallyJack (Jul 10, 2009)

*Dave, My Hudson Preference*

Here is the Fabulous Hudson Hornet of Marshall Teague's. 

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php?photo=42835&cat=509


----------

